
My latest order of programming books - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/08/14/my-latest-order-of-programming-books/
======
p_h
"Clean Code" looks good to me. I feel too lazy to chew off books like
"Elements of Programming".

------
DanielBMarkham
I know several people who know "Uncle Bob" (And how does one get to be named
uncle bob, anyway?) and this is the third recommendation I've read for his
book.

So over to Amazon, click once and bam! It's on my Kindle.

Amazon bastards. (grin)

